# Klon/Kliche diodes



## megatrav (Oct 5, 2021)

I know there are tons of options for diodes that work well with this circuit. When I built my first Klone I ordered some of these 1N34A 
I haven't seen people using them much so I assume they are different than the ones used in the real pedal. 
Can anyone explain the difference? I know that these are not clear like the other ones I have seen.


----------



## spi (Oct 5, 2021)

The ones in the Klons were apparently unique in their forward voltage, which were 0.35 V (as opposed to 0.3V for a typical 1n34A).  At least that's what I gathered from researching for my Klon build.  

I ended up using diodes I already had (and what I think were 1n34As) rather than try to track down special diodes, but the replacement a lot of people use are germanium D9Es, which have similar forward voltage to the "magic" diodes.


----------



## Big Monk (Oct 5, 2021)

I used these:









						Diode NOS Germanium 1N278 Work-Alike
					

Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts




					smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com
				




I had a bunch in my stores from another project and measured one out at Vfb = 0.35v.


----------



## thesmokingman (Oct 5, 2021)

I'd argue that because you're clean blending the signal that the choice of clipping diodes is approaching cork sniffery, especially if we're down to quibbling the audible difference of hundredths of volts (Vf) in a hard clipping arrangement.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Oct 5, 2021)

I've used both 1N34A and D9E diodes. Between the two, I tend to favor the D9E's. Just seems to sound a bit smoother.


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Oct 5, 2021)

The part number is kinda pointless IMO.  You really just need to try some out in the circuit and go with the ones you prefer.  I have 1n34a diodes from 5 different sources from modern Chinese diodes, unizon, tfk, hitachi, ITT.  I've also tried a bunch of the Russian D9 range, 1n60s from different manufacturers, 1n270.  They all sound a bit different.  

Don't get too hung up on trying to get diodes which measure at 0.35v either.  The original measurements by soulsonic were taken with a dca55 which tests diodes at 5.0 mA.  Most DMMs test at a much lower rating.  The two I have test diodes at 0.5mA and 1.0mA which would provide a lower reading from his if I had tested the exact set he did.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Oct 5, 2021)

SillyOctpuss said:


> The original measurements by soulsonic were taken with a dca55 which tests diodes at 5.0 mA.  Most DMMs test at a much lower rating.  The two I have test diodes at 0.5mA and 1.0mA which would provide a lower reading from his if I had tested the exact set he did.


So now you’re telling me that I need a mojo DMM now in addition to the mojo diodes??? 😧


----------



## DAJE (Oct 6, 2021)

I bought some D9Es from Bulgaria for a different project, but since I had some left over I built a Kliche. Sounds great.


----------

